# Laid off state workers



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

More on the continuing idiocy happening in Illinois:

Illinois has been without a constitutionally mandated state budget for almost a year now.

Talking with one of my students who works for the State this weekend, she has been informed that she might be laid off, but that she will be eligible for worker's comp. Could this be the ultimate state job: Get paid not to show up?

Meanwhile, our dearly beloved elected officials might not get their paychecks. They shouldn't be getting one in the first place.

Ralph

Illinois ranked as the worst managed state in one survey. Naaahh!!! "Worst" would be an improvement.


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

In Nebraska they're pondering the ideal of laying off over 100 state workers. It seems someone invented a shovel that can stand up by itself. 

Old I know, but still funny. On a more serious note, it seems common sense is just draining out of America like a steady hydraulic leak.

Troy


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

My Mom is a licensed CPA and was a tax auditor for the fuel tax division of the INDOR.

Got Lesea broadcasting for 5 million in back fuel taxes as they tried to claim since they owned United Limo and they were a church the bus company was exempt from paying fuel tax as it was a non profit.

Anyways, Mom found that those that really want to work and had any ambition was working at the INDOR for either the experience or waiting for something better to come along.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Well Maby they are like ky by the time the politicians get there cut their is just not enough to go around that is one reason I moved across the border to va in Harlan co ky they have 5 madgristates that work one hour a month and make 70,000 thousand dollars a year pulse retirement and health binnifits and the county goverment are hollering were broke,lol


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I've seen a lot of construction workers get Hiway dept jobs.Main reason is the bennies plus the fact they get to lean on the scoop shovel instead of useing it.Most prefer to work less hrs also then a private construction contractor does.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> I've seen a lot of construction workers get Hiway dept jobs.Main reason is the bennies plus the fact they get to lean on the scoop shovel instead of useing it.Most prefer to work less hrs also then a private construction contractor does.


I always thought on road construction jobs the flag man would be the worst job. Because it is so boring. Anyway, a few years back coming home on a state highway,there was a DOT crew "at work". I saw the real reeasonthe flag guy is probably the least desired: hardest job on the crew. These guys all had their own truck to lean their shovel on. Maybe a few hundred feet of road work and there had to be 20+ in the" crew".

2 flag men. 2 others actually doing something (working). And the rest standing around doings poor job of looking busy.

What a waste!


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

You know I heard they were going to get all state workers new uniform shirts and they were going to all have the shirt pockets put on up side down so they could put their shovel handles in them so they want have to hold them just so they want wear the handles out holding them.


----------



## ih 886/1066 (Apr 3, 2011)

new work zone sign "MAN working"


----------

